# Help Needed Please..... Masster DIGITNOW BR117



## Stulew99 (Aug 10, 2020)

Good Morning..
I am in need of some help.
I am trying to capture some video footage of my children growing up from a 8mm 1990's video camera and convert it to something I can share with my children on my MAC.
I have been in touch with the customer support team for this product because I can't get my Mac to recognise the video capture device.
I have tried it on 2 different Macs (one using Mac os Catalina and one using Mac os Mohave) but still no joy.
The help desk pointed me in this direction (OBS) and said that using this software I will be able to 'set the video and audio drivers as product drivers !!!
I have absolutely no idea how do do this and wonder if someone could help me to get this done.
At the moment i have the software installed so that I have the editing screen on my computer, the audio bar is moving which I would guess is picking it up from the mic on my mac but the only option in the sources drop down box is for the inbuilt Mac FaceTime camera.
I hope this makes sense to someone and would appreciate any help in getting this done.
Many Thanks
Stuart


----------



## cindydoo22 (Aug 10, 2020)

what is the brand model of the camcorder?
what model year mac are you using?
What ports does it have?


----------



## cindydoo22 (Aug 11, 2020)

In those days, you need a camcorder that has a firewire connection, it should show as a DV port.
On the mac, you need to have a firewire or lightning/thunderbolt connection.
You use a firewire cable or firewire to thunderbolt adapter to connect camera to mac.
Remove tape from camera and turn on, turn demo mode off if needed.
If you record to tape, a mac with firewire can control the camera and transfer the tape directly into like iMovie.
Newer camcorders with SD cards let you record and then remove the SD card and connect it with a reader to your mac to directly copy the recorded file.


----------



## cindydoo22 (Aug 11, 2020)

Oh, and this doesn't address audio. Using a DV cable doesn't trnsmit audio, just video if you use the camera live.


----------

